# How do I burn CDs - Need help from the begining up...

## WhO_KnOwS

The facts:

Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1

DVD-Rom and CDR-Rom

One HD

I'm looking for help setting my CDR to work. I can read cds and everything, but I want to enable burning. Can anyone give me help on that topic?

----------

## TheCoop

firstly, compile xcdroast. That should install all dependancies. Then configure a directory for isos (I use /usr/isos). The rest of it is pretty much self-explanitory

----------

## Bombs14

emerge cdrecord, and as root, run cdrecord -scanbus

that will display your cdr drive with 3 digits

lets say it is 0 0 0, then you can burn something like this:

cdrecord -dev=0,0,0 speed=yourspeed data -v myImage.iso

if you don't know how to make a cd image, look at mkisofs

or you can just install k3b, which is a nice gui for burning

----------

## WhO_KnOwS

So there are no kernel boot parameters needed?

Also, in k3b, can I just start it and configure it in program, or do I have to run it with some parameter?

----------

## TheCoop

in 2.6 you dont need any kernel params, and xcdroast and k3b can all be configured in-program

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WhO_KnOwS,

The answer to you question is kernel dependant.

On 2.4.xx you should use SCSI emulation, its faster and more reliable than ATAPI. Its also more difficult to set up.

On 2.6.x ATAPI is reccomended and SCSI emulation is depreciated. I'm not sure I would go along with that, as I have found ATAPI writing to be very slow and to require 'burnproof'.

Which kernel are you using.?

----------

## WhO_KnOwS

2.6.1 kernel. Now about ATAPI and burnproof. How do I select these? Can I just emerge k3b and then enable it in there?

----------

## grahamdrew

emerge cdrecord, and as root, run cdrecord -scanbus

that will display your cdr drive with 3 digits

lets say it is 0 0 0, then you can burn something like this:

As a general note, this isn't really going to work on 2.6 (unless you have a real SCSI burner).  cdrecord doesn't look for ATAPI devices by default, and (last time I checked) ide-scsi is broken under 2.6.  When using the new 2.6 burning interface, try:

cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus

and

cdrecord -dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 speed=yourspeed data -v myImage.iso

The ATAPI bit counts.  I speak for k3b, but I can say that nautilus-cd-burner automatically uses the ATAPI burning interface if available, no configuration required.

----------

## jetblack

 *grahamdrew wrote:*   

> I speak for k3b, but I can say that nautilus-cd-burner automatically uses the ATAPI burning interface if available, no configuration required.

 

Yep, k3b too.

----------

## Wedge_

X-CDRoast will work fine in ATAPI mode, although it will probably popup a couple of warnings saying that things will be slower. Works pretty well for me though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WhO_KnOwS,

Like other posters have said , emerge xcdroast. It will drag in everything else it needs. When you run it the first time (as root) is will scan for burners and report both SCSI and ATAPI drives. For emulated SCSI it will find both the SCSI and ATAPI instances.

Burnproof is a hardware feature of the CD/RW that allows you to have buffer underruns and not produce coasters.

When you get xcdroast working, paly with packet writing on CD-RWs. You get drag and drop to a CD, like any other drive, only slower.

----------

## mlsfit138

 *WhO_KnOwS wrote:*   

> 2.6.1 kernel. Now about ATAPI and burnproof. How do I select these? Can I just emerge k3b and then enable it in there?

 

since apparently you already have k3b merged, just use that.  run k3bsetup, as root, go thru and make sure everything is working, then as a user run k3b.

edit:  re-read your post.  you don't have k3b merged yet, LOL.  K3b works fine for me, a few weird bugs, but setup was a snap.  I originally had it setup under 2.4 for scsi emu, then I switched to 2.6 and ran k3bsetup as root, and it all  worked.

----------

